# New girl here!



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there! Nice to meet ya! Sounds like you have a ton of experience and can be helpful in posts! Your horse looks gorgeous! Hope you have a nice time here


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

He's stunning Megan. I'm really sorry to hear about the arthritis though.

Welcome to the forum and have fun posting. :wink:


----------



## AnimalGirlll (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Oh.. And I just realized.. I forgot to put "Saddlebreds" after "big animated" and missed a "t" in "thought". That's what I get for multi-tasking.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Morning and a very warm welcome to the forum.

Hope you enjoy your stay here 

Regards


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

glad to meet you and welcome-nice to hear your guy got a second opinion and is feeling better.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum Megan!  Have fun posting.


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

WELCOME! And that's a fine looking steed you have there!


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Megan, welcome around ;p I love the last photo (your icon) so cute <3


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the ride


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

welcome to the forum megan!!

you'll have tons of fun here!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! have fun posting!


----------

